# video



## Osfishman (Mar 24, 2011)

took it off so noone got butthurt.:thumbup:


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome video except I'd have to turn the volume off to kill the music before I showed it to an old person. Nice tuna and hoo's, are you guys fishing out of MS or LA?


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

what's the pink lure the wahoo ate... Braid Maurader ? great catch !


----------



## Osfishman (Mar 24, 2011)

ya sorry about the music guys i know how some of yall get offended, i just forgot that it was on there. We fish outta ocean springs, ms, but a lot of the video is outta la.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

So, who lost the bet or was this some kind of mercy trip having to take the Alabama fan... yall just take anybody fishing over there, huh???

Oh, and the guy missing the fish (long line release), did he not pay for gas? We've never missed a fish or a gaff on my boat.... on video 

Great video, good fish, good laughs, love it!


----------



## Osfishman (Mar 24, 2011)

hahahaha we only allow 2 of there kind on our boat(sometimes). 
I'm not gonna lie, we aren't perfect. We miss gaffs sometimes, but all in all usually we have good trips with verrry few mishaps at the gaff. At least we have the videos to prove it:fishslap:


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

cant be that bad? put it back up? I missed it!


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm with MSyellowfin, at least post a link, most of us are big boys and can turn the volume down if we don't like it.


----------



## Osfishman (Mar 24, 2011)

alright i will yall talked me into it haha.


----------



## Osfishman (Mar 24, 2011)

I added a few clips and took off the music, it will be up before lunch


----------



## Osfishman (Mar 24, 2011)

Drum roll


----------



## Osfishman (Mar 24, 2011)




----------

